# Simple (?) DIY Stand Project - need advice



## jpw94 (May 11, 2008)

I wish to build a stand for a 75g freshwater tank.
There are some limitations.
I will be placing it close to the floor under a plasma TV.
I have about 36in in height to play with.
I envision a 8in platform on which I would place tank.
I intend to follow a traditional plan which uses 4x4 or 2x4's.
Is there anything I should be aware of? I think it is pretty straightforward but would like advice.

Thanks!


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

if youre going for a lowboy stand, you may want to consider using brincs (hollow tile, cinderblocks, or whatever you call them there)










a couple of those and a piece of plywood for the tabletop will be extremely cheap, and give you the clearance youre looking for. then you can dress up the outside with anything from fabric to fancy moldings.


----------



## mstrpln03 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't put a tank under a plasma tv, the tv won't like the humidity.


----------



## Painted Turtle (May 2, 2010)

And the fish wont like the vibration from the sound. Ever try to fish and start making noise in the boat, fish are very sensitive to sound. Just a penny for thought.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you truly want a tank that close to the floor, use a simple frame of 1 x 8 lumber on edge with a 3/4 inch plywood top. It will be rock solid without the roughness of the cinder block approach. It can also be stained or painted to suit your tastes. 
I always build my own stands and must warn you that very short stands cause maintenance problems. You can't even drain the tank properly into a bucket when the tank is sitting too low.


----------

